# SS Colt Python



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I have a problem. Since my wife claimed the the Bright Stainless Super .38 Colt Custom. I guess she was feeling a little bad and she bought this for me for our anniversity...I guess when it's all said and done im one lucky guy! Here is the pictures from the auction site....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr.Larry you have been blessed with a Angel for a wife. I have also so I know the feeling. There is nothing better than a new to you Python. I have one that my wife bought me on our first Christmas together. That was 1978 and it still shoots as good as the first time I took it out of the box. Good guns and good women, it just don't get no better than that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Mr.Larry you have been blessed with a Angel for a wife. I have also so I know the feeling. There is nothing better than a new to you Python. I have one that my wife bought me on our first Christmas together. That was 1978 and it still shoots as good as the first time I took it out of the box. Good guns and good women, it just don't get no better than that. Good luck with yours.


OH yea I agree 100%....Thanks My friend for the kind words.:smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

that is a beautiful revolver. i would love to get my hands on a nice looking python or anaconda. have fun with it!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is a royal lady there.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Larry has a talent for buying (and posting pictures of) all the guns I wanted back before I went to the Dark Side. VERY nice!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

Larry, you're killin' me, man!:mrgreen:


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Larry has a talent for buying (and posting pictures of) all the guns I wanted back before I went to the Dark Side. VERY nice!


Thanks mike....:smt1099



> tony pasley That is a royal lady there.


thanks Tony.....:smt023


> Captain Crunch Larry, you're killin' me, man!


Thanks Capt Crunch....:smt023


> big dutchman that is a beautiful revolver. i would love to get my hands on a nice looking python or anaconda. have fun with it!


Thanks big dutchman....:smt033


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Nice looking gun, but I'd get rid of those awful grips!

Eagle has some handsome rosewood, and I think Collinscraft has, too.

Bob Wright


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Nice looking gun, but I'd get rid of those awful grips!
> 
> Eagle has some handsome rosewood, and I think Collinscraft has, too.
> 
> Bob Wright


Oh yea I agree...Ordered a set of grips from Colt Custom shop today....:smt033


----------

